# Making trees



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Lately I have been saving some limbs from bush's I trim around the house to use for the trunks and limbs of my trees. I am wondering what would be good to spray them with to seal them and preserve them. I would like to keep the bark from coming off. Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I would coat them with an acrylic matte medium like Modge Podge found at Walmart...it dries flexible and clear.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Just my two cents here.....I think it's admirable that you would want to create your own trees from scratch. I've made a few dozen with WS parts and pieces, but not from PURE scratch.
All that being said, I sure hope you've got lots of time, time, and more time, because doing so will require some serious time. Creating decent looking trees is VERY labor intensive, that's why I've taken to buying so many "dollar store" pine trees for the large forest scene that I'm now in the process of creating. Layouts eat trees like popcorn and peanuts, so I guess I've taken the wimpy way out.
On the other hand, I have created several items on my layout from scratch BUT they were "only need one" type of items, therefore it wasn't really repetitive and didn't become a major time burner.
Now, please post some pics of those cool trees!
Bob


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I would coat them with an acrylic matte medium like Modge Podge found at Walmart...it dries flexible and clear.


Thanks Shay, I even have some of that.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

raleets said:


> Just my two cents here.....I think it's admirable that you would want to create your own trees from scratch. I've made a few dozen with WS parts and pieces, but not from PURE scratch.
> All that being said, I sure hope you've got lots of time, time, and more time, because doing so will require some serious time. Creating decent looking trees is VERY labor intensive, that's why I've taken to buying so many "dollar store" pine trees for the large forest scene that I'm now in the process of creating. Layouts eat trees like popcorn and peanuts, so I guess I've taken the wimpy way out.
> On the other hand, I have created several items on my layout from scratch BUT they were "only need one" type of items, therefore it wasn't really repetitive and didn't become a major time burner.
> Now, please post some pics of those cool trees!
> Bob


Well, I'll see how it goes. I am retired, so, time I have. I'll need more trees than I'll have the patience to make I'm sure, but want to give it a go. The dollar store is a good idea. I'll get a few of those to mix in.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sedum rocks!!*

Hey N and O...check out the"Your How-To's" thread and look at my tree making section...you might like it and its VERY addictive...ergh...effective! I've been doing this now for some time and have a ton of trees...check it out!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just rattling off an idea that popped into my head ...

Maybe hair spray?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Just rattling off an idea that popped into my head ...
> 
> Maybe hair spray?
> 
> TJ


I don't know about the twigs, but I use that as a fixative for the foliage...the cheapest stuff out there, unscented of course...










It all feels like a dry sponge after that.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey N and O...check out the"Your How-To's" thread and look at my tree making section...you might like it and its VERY addictive...ergh...effective! I've been doing this now for some time and have a ton of trees...check it out!:thumbsup:


Thanks! Will definately check it out.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Honestly, in my opinion i think making bottle brush trees isnt as labor intensive as some say!
Im no expert here but making deciduous trees does take some time, all this tree building can be done sitting infront of the tv watching a football game. All you really need is a board to hold a eye hook and a simple handheld drill and basic supplies

You will have to go elsewhere to spray paint your trees:eek
I wouldnt paint any trees till you have made 2 dozen or so. Unless your making deciduous trees.

There is a few great videos on youtube.com labeled (making bottle brush trees) and or (making wire trees) my suggestion is to anyone thinking/wanting to make their own trees to experiment and give it a shot, its not hard and its actually fun.

Ive made 25 or so trees so far and i think they look better then store bought and i will never buy a woodland scenics overpriced tree ever.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I bought my father Woodland scenic kits for the last 25 years for every Birthday and Christmas. He built some of them before he passed but most of them still fill about 3 very large boxes. I will have enough myself when the time comes to groom the layout.

Craig


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

check these links out for making your own awesome trees.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b63qGyEIFP0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bitcup7YyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur0WUSfui6E

how to make deciduous trees
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NalhUuQWwG8


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey N and O...check out the"Your How-To's" thread and look at my tree making section...you might like it and its VERY addictive...ergh...effective! I've been doing this now for some time and have a ton of trees...check it out!:thumbsup:


Hey MacDaddy, I've been searching for your tree making section, and so far not finding it. Do you have a link? Even if it's just to the forum it's in, I can search the rest of the way from there to get it. Thanks.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

dablaze said:


> I bought my father Woodland scenic kits for the last 25 years for every Birthday and Christmas. He built some of them before he passed but most of them still fill about 3 very large boxes. I will have enough myself when the time comes to groom the layout.
> 
> Craig


Now that is a cunning plan.

If only my old man were a bit older... I'd be buying "him" trees, not buying "me" trees... the wife would think its thoughtfull, i wouldnt get into strife for "wasting" my(her ) money on MY trains... and (worst case scenario) I inherit all my trees back. mwahahaha... the perfect plan!


*no disrespect, only a bit of humour intended


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Need Your How Too's...this section of forum!*



N to O said:


> Hey MacDaddy, I've been searching for your tree making section, and so far not finding it. Do you have a link? Even if it's just to the forum it's in, I can search the rest of the way from there to get it. Thanks.


Sorry Nto O, Your post went to my spam and I missed this....Go to page 3 of Need Your How Too's and look for Making Trees with Garden Vegetation...by Me!! I don't have the mental capacity to link or find much bercause I'm not Forum savy...LOL:laugh::laugh::laugh:Hope this helps and if you do start this project you'll be real happy with the results! Merry Christmas!:thumbsup:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Mac. I'll take a look.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, so whats the Australian version of Sedum? 

I want to get into making some trees, and by I, I mean my kids. I want to get them slaving away making my trees!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kids love making trees*

Hey Broox, I spent 2 yrs in WA at Exmouth(USN Navcomm Harold E. Holt and theres gotta be a ton of vegetation to make trees with:laugh::laugh:...My recruiter said there was a girl behind every tree on The Cape...yeah like one tree!! The kids should just love making assemly line trees cuz its just FUN...for them!!:laugh: The U. of minnesota has a model train club and they spent 3 days with 5 students making sedum trees...when all was said and done they made over 200 trees of all shapes and sizes....just imagine the possibilities!!:thumbsup: Have a Merry Christmas!:thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks man, it seems like I gotta go for a bushwalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hope the pic loads. I live in nj, this tree was a plant that I cut down every winter outside my house. They grow in balls. As I was throwing them out a peice broke off and looked like a pretty good tree. I used 3 coats of spray polyurethane on them but don't know there longevity.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

That did make a nice looking tree sjm.


----------

